# Champagne? Pearl? What is he?!?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Saw a post on a horse who I believe is a rescue. Nobody knows for certain what colour he is, I'm leaning towards champagne or pearl or something like that but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Champagne sounds right. I'd guess classic champagne (black + champagne). Maybe brown champagne.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My guess would be champagne on a black base as well


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree looks black based champagne.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

What breed is he? Is he in Ontario?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He does look classic champagne.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hm okay. And I'm not sure what breed he is, I'm trying to find the original post again


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Found the post, does not say what breed he is but he is actually in California


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I commented on that pic on fb. people were saying silver dun -_-'. I was the only one to say champagne.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> I commented on that pic on fb. people were saying silver dun -_-'. I was the only one to say champagne.


Sorry to continue slightly OT, but it seems there are a great many people on Facebook who are quick to shout out their horsey "knowledge" without having any background on color, the particular breed, etc. I'm glad we have people who research an ask here in order to learn!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

2BigReds said:


> Sorry to continue slightly OT, but it seems there are a great many people on Facebook who are quick to shout out their horsey "knowledge" without having any background on color, the particular breed, etc. I'm glad we have people who research an ask here in order to learn!


 I can't resist beating my head against the brick walls of "knowledge" in those groups, trying to get them to understand that countershading doesn't mean your foal is a dun, smokey black just looks black, and today's gem when trying to figure out how the palomino foal came out of the black stallion and buckskin mare "mare's sire was double dilute, so that's where red came from on that side."

:think:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

JetdecksComet said:


> I can't resist beating my head against the brick walls of "knowledge" in those groups, trying to get them to understand that countershading doesn't mean your foal is a dun, smokey black just looks black, and today's gem when trying to figure out how the palomino foal came out of the black stallion and buckskin mare "mare's sire was double dilute, so that's where red came from on that side."
> 
> :think:


Was that you responding to that one?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies 
I do have to agree now that I think he's a black based champagne


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Was that you responding to that one?


 I think there were a few people trying to explain. lol *Trying* being the operative word.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw and just stayed out of it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the name of the group?


----------



## Zoom (Apr 1, 2014)

He's very pretty. I love his color, whatever it is.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Blue Smoke said:


> What's the name of the group?


 The most annoying one is the "Foals of 2014" (I think I can say that since it's not a forum and just a FB group, if not then Mods please delete.) So much ignorance. So much breeding of nasty horses. So much skinny broodmares! That place is almost intolerable. *shudders*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And so many OLWs foals on that group alone.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

JetdecksComet said:


> The most annoying one is the "Foals of 2014" (I think I can say that since it's not a forum and just a FB group, if not then Mods please delete.) So much ignorance. So much breeding of nasty horses. So much skinny broodmares! That place is almost intolerable. *shudders*


This group makes me feel like a creep for recognizing forum users from their profile picture. On the other hand, it is nice knowing you have some credibility for some people, like Peppy Barrel Racing, who I post with often in a color genetics page.


----------

